# Venue ideas for the 2007 annual event



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If anyone has any ideas, can they post on this thread and we'll keep a record of them so we can investigate and assess all possibilities.

For the record the type of venue we would be looking for would need to have the following attributes and characteristics:

When we start to look for the 2007 venue we need to bear in mind that it must have the following attributes...

- somewhere that is considered middle of the country 
- picturesque 
- needs to have a good opportunity for a photoshoot 
- not a step "backwards..." 
- in keeping with the style and image of the TT and the TTOC 
- enough close car parking 
- something else for families to do, other than what we want :wink: 
- a large hardstanding area for some form of motorsport event (whether ADE or ADE2 or something totally different) 
- a large indoor area in case of inclement weather 
- either "something else to do" or a large enough facility so that we could organise other things to do 
- trader friendly... HMC2006 was probably the best "trade village" we have yet organised, but there are learnings and we could do it better .
- not too expensive... we aim for the event to pay for itself through ticket sales alone... (Membership & merchandise sales go to the TTOC, charity donations and raffle/auction go to the charity).

For information: for the past two years we have looked at venues such as Santa Pod, Rockingham, Silverstone and either they didn't meet enoug of the criteria above or the cost was so high as to be a non-starter. We will however review all suggestions again, because costs change and facilities improve.

So fire away! The wilder and wackier the better :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Duxford Air museum? Would be good if they let us use the runway :twisted:

http://duxford.iwm.org.uk/

The Imperial War Museum at Duxford has established itself as an excellent venue for all sizes of Car Club meetings. From social meetings to large-scale events, Duxford can offer an exciting and enjoyable day out to all.

Situated just off J10 of the M11, IWM Duxford is easily accessible from most parts of the country and houses over one hundred and eighty exhibits inside six hangars. As a living museum, there is always activity onsite, from repairs and maintenance to the museumâ€™s unrivalled collection of military aircraft, to the sight of one of the many flying aeroplanes based here taking to the air. While primarily known for being one of the worlds leading aircraft museums, Duxford also boasts a wide range of military vehicles, from tanks to artillery pieces, and with a choice of three catering outlets and a new visitor centre and shop, Duxford provides an outstanding location for your clubs event.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Duxford Air museum? Would be good if they let us use the runway :twisted:
> 
> http://duxford.iwm.org.uk/
> 
> ...


Thanks Jamie 

We've got Duxford down on the list, as we did last year. We'll look at it again for the 2007 event. In fact we'll review every venue that was on last years list again.

A largish group of the committee met up and compiled a very long list and then proceded to research them and informally score them. We will do the same for the 2007 event... so the more venues the better


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

It,s a big ask Mark but the above venue is a good idea what ever you do don,t have the same Burger stand it was dredfull and over priced.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

How about Donnington?

There's the castle/stately home for a good photo opp.
The museum for folks to look round.

That's if they could fit it inbetween race weekends :?


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

kingcutter said:


> It,s a big ask Mark but the above venue is a good idea what ever you do don,t have the same Burger stand it was dredfull and over priced.


Agreed! I could only eat 3 burgers a hot dog and 1 portion of chips from this place! [smiley=toilet.gif] :roll:

But seriously, was'nt good but then how can you tell unless you test them all... Hey I'll do it!!!! :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Boughton House, KeTTering. or Rockingham castle, then on to Rockingham speedway for a photo shoot on the track. :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Knebworth House - close to the A1 and could coincide with a rock concert 8)

Chatsworth House - for those who fancy racing round the Peak District :evil:

Castle Howard - Perfect for pics, lots of space, and the families can enjoy York


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I thought Gaydon was a good venue ,although it was my first big meet . Silverstone would be good ,several small curcuits for photo shoot ,driving experiences as well


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Not very central, unless you count the whole of the UK

The Isle of Man........................

2007 is the Centenary of the TT races, 
and 2011 is the Centenary of the Mountain Course.

If you got enough people to go, I bet you could get the mountain section closed, if not, Jurby airfield hosts the Duke track days, they do karting and other forms of motorsport, plenty of hardstanding.
If not the park / temporary car-bike park behind the start finish could be a good venue. 
And you could fill the pit lane in Douglas for the photo-shoot.

you could even use the rostrum for presenting the polishing prizes.

As long as you miss the the busy periods, I guess you could get good deals on booking ferry's hotels. etc.

Ian.

I'm going for the Second week of the TT but I think I will be flying and leave the car behind. You can't move on a normal year, but the Centenary will be twice as bad for traffic, but twice as good for the number of bikes / races.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

r14n said:


> plenty of handstanding.


That's good! I'll make sure I've got my frilly knickers on that day!!

:wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

phodge said:


> r14n said:
> 
> 
> > plenty of handstanding.
> ...


I'll make sure I bring my camera.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Here

http://www.woburnabbey.co.uk/

I suggested this for last year but you all wanted to be so gay and choose Gaydon. :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

how about stanford hall in leicestershire? lovely grounds with a big stateley home! always have car events there http://www.stanfordhall.co.uk/ also coombe abbey http://www.coombeabbey.com/#


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I'd like to second the Isle of Man idea - it'd be a great venue!


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

kingcutter said:


> It,s a big ask Mark but the above venue is a good idea what ever you do don,t have the same Burger stand it was dredfull and over priced.


I might be able to help with the catering have done a few weddings one with a brilliant hog roast, for half the price of her fowl hotdogs, pm me if your interested and I will see what I can organise for you

Sara


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Ice Cream van was needed last sunday as well. :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

barton TT said:


> Ice Cream van was needed last sunday as well. :wink:


A swimming pool wouldn't have been bad. :roll: :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

kingcutter said:


> the Burger stand it was dredfull and over priced.


daylight robbery! Â£1.20 for a cup of tea


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

vlastan said:


> barton TT said:
> 
> 
> > Ice Cream van was needed last sunday as well. :wink:
> ...


There were a couple of Lakes available - were you there, didn't see you Nick ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > barton TT said:
> ...


'e was there .................. unless I was dancing in front of someone else at the gate like a half-wit 

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Wouldn't surprise me :roll:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I think Duxford would be great (but I love aircraft) It as been said that Duxford as no hard standing for Audi driving. Is that so very important???


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Been to a Porsche GM event at Eynsham Hall but there's no driving around there (and not sure about the ADE places - actually there was quad/buggy racing and some sort of autotest parking thing on the grass) but a nice looking place http://www.eynshamhall.com/

http://www.prescott-hillclimb.com/ - wicked place for the driving element so this would get my vote any day of the week.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I have to say Beamish great museum loads to do (maybe a bit far north for you southern softies) and I can almost guarantee it wouldn't be as hot as this year :wink:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

how about one of the go ape sites and do the assault course too


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Here
> 
> http://www.woburnabbey.co.uk/
> 
> I suggested this for last year but you all wanted to be so gay and choose Gaydon. :wink:


This gets my vote as I know where to go and seems a good venue


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

This is very central 

Ragley Hall, Alcester Warwick often have car show events,... there's plenty extra to do and a fantastic ropes and assault course/adventure playground for big kids, and a 3D maze, woodlands walk, tea rooms, a boating lake, gardens and of course Ragley Hall.

They also put on 4x4 driving etc etc for corporate events...
http://www.ragleyhall.com/4-events/4-events.asp


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> This is very central
> 
> Ragley Hall, Alcester Warwick often have car show events,... there's plenty extra to do and a fantastic ropes and assault course/adventure playground for big kids, and a 3D maze, woodlands walk, tea rooms, a boating lake, gardens and of course Ragley Hall.
> 
> ...


Dont forget the Concerts by the lake ,could be good to combine the two,then Friday night at Arrow Mill for AGM over the road. :wink:


----------

